# Hunter-style Sage Grouse



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump

Here's a great recipe for sage grouse. It's good for ducks, geese and other grouse as well.









Hunter-style Sage Grouse

2 sage grouse, pine grouse, or ducks, de-boned
16 small pearl onions
1 diced green pepper
1 cup sliced celery
1 cup sliced carrots
1 1/2 cup Sauterne, or other sweet white wine
3 cups chicken broth
1 tbsp seasoned salt
4-5 tbsp butter
1/2 lb small button mushrooms
3-4 tbsp cornstarch
white rice
chopped parsley for garnish

8 hrs before serving:
1. In a skillet over medium heat, in one-half of the butter, brown the pieces of bird meat. Place browned pieces of meat in a crock pot.

2. In the same pan add the rest of the butter, onions, and carrots, cook for 5 minutes. Add the celery peppers and then cook for 5 minutes more. Stir in wine, broth, and seasoned salt and heat until boiling. Pour mixture over meat in crock pot.

3. In the same skillet over medium heat, cook mushrooms in a little bit of the juice for 5 minutes. Set aside.

4. Set crock pot on low and cook for 5 to 7 hours.

30minutes before serving:
5. Mix the cornstarch in a little bit of cold water. Stir into crock pot and cook until liquid thickens.

6. Add mushrooms. Serve over rice, garnished with parsley.


----------



## Me and Annie (Mar 3, 2008)

Let me add one I worked up yesterday. I and some buddies went to Wyoming for the opening weekend of sage grouse. Saturday was tough with only four birds bagged. Did a little better on Sunday putting 9 birds in our vests.

I took the breasts out of three big roosters. 
Soaked in salted water over night
Soaked a second night in Mountain Dew
Frozen then partially thawed for easy trimming.
trimmed the outer membrane and all sinew
cut in strips, dredged in flour with some seasoned salt
fried 1 pound of bacon cut into 2 inch lengths
added sage grouse before bacon was crisp 
Fried till browned and crispy adding half a stick of butter about half way though
put meat into crock pot
deglazed frying pan with two cans chicken broth
added 1 package Lipton onion soup mix
one can cream of chicken soup
a couple of spoonfuls of sour cream
poured this gravy over meat and cooked for about three hours in the crock pot
served over mashed potatoes.

This was tender and delicious with no gamey taste at all. It actually reminded me of beef. Even my mother-in-law who was very concerned about eating sage grouse went back for seconds. 

Sorry no pictures I still and not gotten my hunting pictures of the camera.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

I tried my sage grouse the other day with a marinade I like to use on pheasant and blue grouse. 

1 c. Apple Juice
1/2 c. Vegetable Oil
1/4 c. Soy Sauce
1/4 c. packed brown sugar
3 Tbl. Lemon juice
2 Tbl. shredded carrot
2 Tbl. snipped fresh parsley
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 tsp. Worchestershire sauce
1 bay leaf
2 whole peppercorns

Marinade for 6 to 8 hours and grill.

This is a really great marinade, but it still couldn't make my sage grouse taste good.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm bumping this thread up. 

The timing is right and there are some good recipes here.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

My father inlaw gave me two sage grouse the other day he had shot, this has a pretty asian flare but was fast and very tasty.

4 sage grouse breast cut into strips

3/4 cup canada dry gingerale 

1/4 cup red wine ***

1/2 cup soy sauce

1/4 cup shallot onioin chopped very fine


put all of the ingredients into a large bowl, whip together add sage grouse. Marinate for 1 or more hours, the longer it marinates the better...

put the strips on a hot grill just long enough to get grill marks 2-3 minutes each side, it won't look done because the the marinade discolors it, when it becomes firm to the touch it's done. Serve with fried rice or rice pilaf, i like to make a sauce of sour cream and BBQ sauce, my old lady and kid love it. 

this is great with pretty much any kind of bird. really makes sage grouse shine though. 

*** for you people that don't want to use red wine... just use 1 cup of gingerale instead of 3/4.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm gonna have to try that one duneman101.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I'm gonna have to try that one duneman101.


It's a good one, goes real good on kabobbs too, marinate the veggies and all in it... mmm GOOD!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm bumping this 7 year old thread. The timing couldn't be better. 

The hunter-style bird recipe is great for sage grouse, sharpies, even ducks, and there's some other good recipes here too.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I'm bumping this 7 year old thread. The timing couldn't be better.
> 
> The hunter-style bird recipe is great for sage grouse, sharpies, even ducks, and there's some other good recipes here too.


Now that looks yummy, I might have to try that on ducks....There's some duck breast in the freezer screaming to be cooked. :grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Now that looks yummy, I might have to try that on ducks....There's some duck breast in the freezer screaming to be cooked. :grin:


It's a really good recipe, a duck recipe if I remember correctly. The sauce has the color and consistency what you'd find in etouffee; not as spicy of course.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I did a couple mallards "hunter-style" in the crock pot this week. I changed the recipe some too.

This is really a good dish. Time to get some of those birds out of the freezer boys n girls!

Hey, if you don't want to use wine, substitute with 7-up or more chicken broth.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump

That time of year. Just made this with 2 young sage grouse.

This recipe is good for grouse and waterfowl.


----------

